# Hello from Miami!



## Sean niedermeyer (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey guys new to the forum, I fish flamingo, Everglades city and biscayne bay frequently and the lakes in Kendall about 4 days a week. Mostly spin in saltwater and almost completely fly fishing in freshwater. Cool to see what everyone's been doin, and have learned a lot ,hope to keep learning, hit up my dm if anyone wants tips for catching peacocks in Miami!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Welcome Niedermeyer! Any relation to Douglas C. Niedermeyer?
View attachment 6718


----------



## Sean niedermeyer (Feb 24, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Welcome Niedermeyer! Any relation to Douglas C. Niedermeyer?
> View attachment 6718


Nope lol! You would be surprised how unoften I actually hear that down here in Miami


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

People are really missing out. That has to be one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

"A PLEDGE PN?!!" (spit spraying)


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Welcome from Tejas


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

"Have a beer!
Don't cost nuthin'"
Welcome from the upper Texas coast.


----------

